# Augusto Reyes Criollo Toro Cigar Review - another winner



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

this ia a little more complex than the nativo line. peppery and drier woodsy flavors. nice little bit too the nub but is shorter on the finish than...

Read the full review here: Augusto Reyes Criollo Toro Cigar Review - another winner


----------

